# SSDI disability "update report" and uber driving



## Longislandcar (Feb 10, 2018)

hi all,
Need some help. Im a new uber driver, part time since decemeber 2017, while on SSDI disaibilty.

been reading alot of what people wrote prior, about concerns of being on Social Security Disability and driving uber.
1- First I found this link which was quite helpful for me, and answered alot of my questions regarding the limited income we're allowed to earn on SSDI
It confirms what i've read around here online if you limit of earnings is 1k per month, and you are self employed, SSA will consider only "after expenses". With the standard mileage deduction, this means for my one month of uber in 2017 after 2671 miles expenses, I made $31. but still I made $31
I can't post the link but its article SSA
*404.1575*

2- If anybody has experience with this, welcome your input, every few years SSA sends the "disability upate report", (AKA SSA FORM 455) asking if you've worked, when and how much u made, also about recent doctor visits and what your doctor said "can work", "can't work" etc..
Anybody's who's on this gets this prob every 3 yrs. I just got my 2nd one.

3- Curious if anybody else has dealt with this. I was thinking i'd have to only deal with this on my 2017 return, but forced now to answer this "questionairre". I think appropriate answer is the same thing that's going on my tax return , (sched C will show my full gross, and mileage deduction, but only the $31 will be considered income to my understanding from that article).

Appreciate any experience, someone may have , tnx


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Longislandcar said:


> hi all,
> Need some help. Im a new uber driver, part time since decemeber 2017, while on SSDI disaibilty.
> 
> been reading alot of what people wrote prior, about concerns of being on Social Security Disability and driving uber.
> ...


The problem is...

Objectively speaking...

I wouldn't believe someone who said they only made $50 for 100 miles of for hire driving.

And that's where it all blows up.

In al of of markets you have to either A lie, or B report sketchy numbers that look like lies..


----------



## PhoOak (Apr 16, 2018)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> The problem is...
> 
> Objectively speaking...
> 
> ...


As an Uber/Lyftdriver I can attest that about 40% of my mileage are dead miles (also tax deductible).
Then you have your phone, insurance, water/treats, lunches (if your receipts coincide) and at least 2 car washes/week.
I've started as of this year recording each ride, time mileage name...
As it turns out my average dead mileage is 44% of my in route mileage. 
Two years now, this has brought me to a total loss. As it is, if I work any harder, I end up bed ridden for weeks at a time. Even when not bed ridden I have to take an upper (an amphetamine like prescription diet pill {phen-fen}) just to maintain enough energy to work part time.
I know it may sound like you're lying, but legitimately, Uber and Lyft drivers don't make shit!
It's the only work my disability allows me to do that serves to fulfill my Medicaid work requirements.


----------



## Jessd80 (8 mo ago)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> The problem is...
> 
> Objectively speaking...
> 
> ...


I’m not sure you understand. They’re not making $50 on a 100 miles of driving necessarily. Let’s say it’s $100 on 100 miles. The reported amount isn’t $100. NESE(Net Earnings from Semf-Employment) is what’s reported. Current mileage is .585/mile. For 100 miles, that’s a $58.50 deduction. That is then multiplied by .9235, to cover half the SS & Meducaire tax. So, even if no other expenses are claimed, the reporting amount is $38.32…on $100 off 100 miles of driving. And yes….there are other expenses….biz licenses, water and snacks, cleaning supplies, car wash, phone and data plan….etc….


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bottom line, it's line 31 from schedule C that you are to report as income for SSDI, not the gross amount from line 1. Same holds true for unemployment, social sec if you take early (age 62), Medicaid, Food Stamps, section 8 housing, or any income based benefits you receive.


----------



## Flash Drive (8 mo ago)

I have a question about SSDI and "Reporting" income/work. I just read on an SSA Blog that "If you are self-employed, you will report your earnings when you complete your tax return".
This makes sense to me because I can't report my net income until the end of the year. 
But ... I keep reading on the different SSA websites that (since I am on SSDI) I have to report that I am working "immediately". Is there anyone with SSDI/Uber experience that can clarify whether I have to report income/work Monthly or Quarterly, or Yearly?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Flash Drive said:


> I have a question about SSDI and "Reporting" income/work. I just read on an SSA Blog that "If you are self-employed, you will report your earnings when you complete your tax return".
> This makes sense to me because I can't report my net income until the end of the year.
> But ... I keep reading on the different SSA websites that (since I am on SSDI) I have to report that I am working "immediately". Is there anyone with SSDI/Uber experience that can clarify whether I have to report income/work Monthly or Quarterly, or Yearly?


DISCLAIMER: I have no personal experience in this since I am not on SSDI.

This is very important so you should make an appointment with your local office and get confirmation. I owned a tax prep business for 20 years and it is my understanding that self employed individuals on SSDI submit their schedule C at the end of each tax year to SS. They then take your line 31 on schedule C and multiple it by .9235 (which is minus normal FICA taxes). Then, they divide that by 12 to get the monthly average. Then they make any adjustments accordingly if necessary.

I can’t emphasize enough that this is only my _understanding_ from experience and you should verify this to make certain it’s factual. Good Luck.


----------

